# This kit for electric go kart?



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, if you are using a steering wheel in the go kart, then the twist grip throttle might not work for you. You can probably ask them to swap in something like this instead:

http://www.beepscom.com/product_p/th-bnl-103.htm

It's already spring loaded, so just drill a hole and you can use it with a standard go-kart gas peddle. You will also need a chain sprocket or belt pulley for the motor so you can transmit the power to the wheels.


----------



## Horsepower844182 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the throttle link. The kit does say optional throttles above but I don't see where they're talking about. 

I know I need a chain and what not, but would I need anything for the drive system besides batteries? What about a charger? Anything else?


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

Doh!

Yeah, a charger would be handy. 36-48V ones are VERY common (because of all the golf carts out there) and can be had on the cheap.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

Horsepower844182, you are much better off using a 6.7 inch series-wound motor such as the ADC A00-4009 or D&D MO-ES-22-2 and 48 to 72 volts with an AXE4834 (48 volt) or AXE7234 (72 volt) motor controller. Trust me on this one. I have an electric go kart that is 72 volts and it hits a cool 52 MPH with 3:1 ratio with my setup. At 4:1 its spins the tires like crazy leaving black marks on DRY PAVEMENT.

When you program the motor controller set the following parameters:

TOP SPEED 100%
CURRENT 100%
THROTTLE RAMP UP RATE 15
THROTTLE RAMP DOWN RATE 15
THROTTLE CURVE = LINEAR ( do not use progressive, S-curve or inductive because they suck in performance.)
For safety I would suggest to enable HIGH PEDAL DISABLE in case you accidentally apply the throttle before the controller comes on.

I think with your current kit you will feel disappointed and may not want to do a full scale conversion, but with what I have shown above you will most certainly have the motivation to build an electric car.

If you need any detailed info like what contactor to use and how to wire up this setup then send me a PM. I helped a member on here by providing him with a wiring schematic that I came up with and I shipped my AE4834 to him for free for his lawn mower conversion.


----------



## Horsepower844182 (May 16, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Horsepower844182, you are much better off using a 6.7 inch series-wound motor such as the ADC A00-4009 or D&D MO-ES-22-2 and 48 to 72 volts with an AXE4834 (48 volt) or AXE7234 (72 volt) motor controller. Trust me on this one. I have an electric go kart that is 72 volts and it hits a cool 52 MPH with 3:1 ratio with my setup. At 4:1 its spins the tires like crazy leaving black marks on DRY PAVEMENT.
> 
> When you program the motor controller set the following parameters:
> 
> ...


Well that certainly sounds good but I think it's a little overkill for what I want to do. I just want something on the cheaper side that I can experiment with. Can anyone give me an estimate on realistic performance I could expect?


----------



## dfwheelman (May 15, 2008)

I'm doing an electric kart as well with my 10yr old son so he can get a taste of engineering something. 

with the 10 yr old at the wheel, i dont need speed. so i have two 24V scooter motors with built in speed controllers. see how long it takes to fry them.

now i need to find a decent frame design.


----------



## Horsepower844182 (May 16, 2008)

So basically all I'm asking is, will this kit work ok?

Are there any other similar kits out there that would be better/more complete?

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## dfwheelman (May 15, 2008)

Horsepower844182 said:


> So basically all I'm asking is, will this kit work ok?
> 
> Are there any other similar kits out there that would be better/more complete?
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.


yeah i think its a good kit, beats trying to find all those parts individually


----------

